# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows»: криптографическая защита данных

## SDA

Компания «Доктор Веб» совместно с компанией «Концептуальные системы» объявила о начале продажи на российском рынке нового продукта – «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows».

Новый коробочный продукт совмещает «Dr.Web для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам» и криптограф Atlansys Bastion Pro, разработанный компанией «Концептуальные системы». Продукт объединяет в себе антивирус, антиспам, инновационные технологии шифрования, а также систему гарантированного удаления ненужных данных.

Особенность Atlansys Bastion Pro состоит в хранении информации в специальных файловых контейнерах, доступ к которым осуществляется только при знании соответствующего пароля. К примеру, для того, чтобы организовать защиту электронной почты с помощью криптографа, достаточно разместить файлы почтового клиента, в которых хранятся все электронные письма, в специальных шифрованных файловых контейнерах, которые будут отображены в проводнике операционной системы как логические диски.

Работа с Atlansys Bastion Pro не требует специальных знаний, что обеспечивает доступность данного продукта широкому кругу потребителей, включая домашних пользователей. «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows» особенно будет полезен компаниям и государственным учреждениям, предъявляющим высокие требования к защите хранимой информации.

Александр Чесалов, директор по развитию компании «Концептуальные системы», отметил, что «семейство продуктов Atlansys пользуется большим спросом и занимает устойчивую позицию в области защиты персональных и корпоративных данных». Совместное решение с компанией «Доктор Веб», по его словам, подчеркивает необходимость комплексной защиты данных на персональных компьютерах или ноутбуках.

Комментируя выход нового коробочного продукта, генеральный директор компании «Доктор Веб» Борис Шаров заявил: «Выпустив Dr.Web Бастион для Windows, мы предложили рынку несколько иной подход к решению проблемы безопасной работы в сети интернет, чем тот, который реализован в существующих решениях класса Internet Security. Помимо «стандартного» набора средств, поставляемых в подобных продуктах, - защита от вирусов, шпионских программ, рекламного ПО и других видов вредоносного кода, персональный антиспам – «Доктор Веб» предлагает еще один способ защиты данных - криптографический, реализованный компанией «Концептуальные системы».

По его словам, компания сознательно не предлагает межсетевой экран (firewall) как средство защиты. «Любой межсетевой экран для эффективной работы требует от пользователя определенных знаний по его настройке. Кроме того, он постоянно вступает в диалог с пользователем, что само по себе является серьезной уязвимостью. Средство шифрования, используемое в «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows», защищает информацию, практически не требуя настроек и не беспокоя пользователя различными вопросами. В этом оно прекрасно сочетается с антивирусом Dr.Web, обеспечивая надежную и устойчивую к атакам извне защиту конфиденциальной информации», - пояснил Борис Шаров.

Предлагая коробочную версию «Dr.Web для Windows. Антивирус+Антиспам» совместно с Atlansys Bastion Pro, «Доктор Веб» предоставляет своим пользователям возможность приобрести два решения по меньшей цене, чем они стоили бы в отдельности. Стоимость «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows» составит 2 440 руб. 

cnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

Какую именно функцию файрволла заменяет криптограф?

----------


## borka

> Какую именно функцию файрволла заменяет криптограф?


Где-то написано, что криптограф выполняет функции файерволла?  :Unsure:

----------


## DVi

В новости



> По его словам, компания сознательно не предлагает межсетевой экран (firewall) как средство защиты. «Любой межсетевой экран для эффективной работы требует от пользователя определенных знаний по его настройке. Кроме того, он постоянно вступает в диалог с пользователем, что само по себе является серьезной уязвимостью. Средство шифрования, используемое в «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows», защищает информацию, практически не требуя настроек и не беспокоя пользователя различными вопросами. В этом оно прекрасно сочетается с антивирусом Dr.Web, обеспечивая надежную и устойчивую к атакам извне защиту конфиденциальной информации», - пояснил Борис Шаров.

----------


## NickGolovko

Можно считать, что криптограф способен оборонять конфиденциальные данные, тем самым снижая риск их отправки вовне. Это действительно функция брандмауэра. Однако вопрос о сравнительной эффективности однозначного ответа не имеет, конечно же. Мне просто интересно, вспомнит ли Борис Шаров о своих словах, когда выйдет Dr.Web с брандмауэром.

----------


## DVi

Напомните мне навскидку хоть одного троянца за последние лет 5, ворующего конфиденциальные *файлы* (именно защитой файлов от воровства занимается криптограф)?

P.S. Против GPCode криптограф не поможет - вирус просто зашифрует файлы хранилищ криптографа, и они станут недоступными.

----------


## borka

> В новости


"не предлагает межсетевой экран (firewall) как средство защиты.", "Средство шифрования, используемое в «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows», защищает информацию"
Где тут про функции файерволла?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Мне просто интересно, вспомнит ли Борис Шаров о своих словах, когда выйдет Dr.Web с брандмауэром.


Прийдет время - и мы узнАем.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Напомните мне навскидку хоть одного троянца за последние лет 5, ворующего конфиденциальные *файлы* (именно этим занимается криптограф)?


Криптограф ворует файлы!?




> P.S. Против GPCode криптограф не поможет - вирус просто зашифрует файлы хранилищ криптографа, и они станут недоступными.


Удивляюсь: зачем криптографы делают? Неужели для защиты от ЖПКодера?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DVi

> Где тут про функции файерволла?


Вопрос не ко мне, а к Борису Шарову. На форуме DrWeb заданы те же вопросы:
http://new-forum.drweb.com/mod/forum...123221&fid=16#
http://new-forum.drweb.com/mod/forum...=123508&fid=2#




> Удивляюсь: зачем криптографы делают?


Вся информация доступна на сайте производителя.

----------


## borka

> Вопрос не ко мне, а к Борису Шарову. На форуме DrWeb заданы те же вопросы:


Извините, но это Ваша интерпретация его слов. Он такого не говорил.  :Smiley: 
Вы же цитировали его слова: файерволл не предлагаем, криптографа предлагаем. Где написано про то, что криптограф *заменяет* файерволл?  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

Следует ли мне Ваши встречные вопросы понимать как ответ "криптограф не заменяет файрволл"?

----------


## borka

> Следует ли мне Ваши встречные вопросы понимать как ответ "криптограф не заменяет файрволл"?


Хм... Может, я плохо владею русским... Ни в статье, ни на форуме Доктора по ссылкам не было ни единого упоминания о том, что криптограф заменяет функционал файерволла. По крайней мере, я такого не нашел. Я считаю точно так же: это продукты разных классов для защиты компьютера. 
В моем понимании, это примерно так: я хочу клубнику  :Wink: , а мне предлагают дыню.  :Smiley:  Это одно и то же? Нет. Одно вместо другого? Да, безусловно. Они оба съедобные и вкусные? Да, конечно. Можно сделать вареники с клубникой? О! Это да!  :Smiley:  Можно сделать вареники с дыней? Не думаю... 
Поэтому клубнику мне ничто не заменит, если я хочу вареники...  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> на форуме Доктора по ссылкам не было ни единого упоминания о том, что криптограф заменяет функционал файерволла


Наверное, мы даже разные форумы читаем.


Впрочем, спасибо за ответ. Я все понял.

----------


## borka

> Наверное, мы даже разные форумы читаем.


Читаем один и тот же, естественно. Воспринимаем по-разному. Интерпретация новостей целиком и полностью на совести прочитавшего новость. В данном случае это не о Вас, разумеется. Оригинал - ответ Шарова, вариации на тему ответа или свое толкование - это не оно. Ведь ясно написано, что продукт сторонний и не имеет к Доктору ни малейшего отношения, разве только в одной коробке продается.
Даже не знаю, почему эта новость вызвала такой резонанс... Может, потому, что все ждут файерволл от Доктора?  :Unsure: 




> Впрочем, спасибо за ответ. Я все понял.


И что же, если не секрет?  :Wink:

----------


## DVi

Сравните фразы:
- "вместо файрволла, который требует от пользователя недюжинных мыслительных усилий, мы предлагаем простой и удобный криптограф". 
- "мы не предлагаем файрволл, который требует от пользователя недюжинных мыслительных усилий, зато предлагаем простой и удобный криптограф"

Если Вы считаете, что между ними нельзя поставить знака равно, то мы с Вами действительно по-разному понимаем русский текст.




> И что же, если не секрет?


Что криптограф не заменяет файрволл, как бы это ни хотели представить злые недоброжелатели  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Если Вы считаете, что между ними нельзя поставить знака равно, то мы с Вами действительно по-разному понимаем русский текст.


Льзя.  :Wink:  Но где написано, что криптограф выполняет *функции* файерволла?  :Smiley:  Об этом спрашивали только Вы.




> Что криптограф не заменяет файрволл, как бы это ни хотели представить злые недоброжелатели


Кто же они, кто утверждает обратное!?  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> где написано, что криптограф выполняет *функции* файерволла?


Здесь:



> "вместо файрволла, который требует от пользователя недюжинных мыслительных усилий, мы предлагаем простой и удобный криптограф"


Мне надоело толочь воду в ступе. Если вы считаете, что фраза построена верно, и новость не вводит в заблуждение публику - оставайтесь в этом заблуждении и дальше, это Ваше право.

----------


## herzn

> Здесь:
> Мне надоело толочь воду в ступе. .


Как жаль, что кончился джаз :Smiley: 
Вопрос-ответ.Ответ-вопрос. Смешно-Не всем. Зачем-Вот так.
Ну да ладно и не важно.(C)

----------


## ananas

господин Шаров, скажите пожалуйста, а какой у Вас есть межсетевой экран, который Вы не хотите мне предложить?

----------


## borka

> Мне надоело толочь воду в ступе. Если вы считаете, что фраза построена верно, и новость не вводит в заблуждение публику - оставайтесь в этом заблуждении и дальше, это Ваше право.


Поводя черту.  :Smiley:  После прочтения оригинала новости вопросы "какую функцию файерволла заменяет криптограф" может возникнуть у несведущего человека (к таковым Вы не относитесь) либо у человека, тенденциозно интерпретирующего информацию, которую дает Доктор (к Вам это относится в полной мере).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Как жаль, что кончился джаз
> Вопрос-ответ.Ответ-вопрос. Смешно-Не всем. Зачем-Вот так.
> Ну да ладно и не важно.(C)


"Эта музыка будет вечной" (с) Щаз кто-то батарейки заменит и...  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> господин Шаров, скажите пожалуйста, а какой у Вас есть межсетевой экран, который Вы не хотите мне предложить?


К сожалению, господин Шаров не услышит заданного вопроса.  :Wink:

----------


## herzn

> господин Шаров, скажите пожалуйста, а какой у Вас есть межсетевой экран, который Вы не хотите мне предложить?


Шаров предлагает простую эффективность, принять её или нет дело каждого=любого.

А там,
 каждый сам себе представит счастье.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> Щаз кто-то батарейки заменит и...


Ну если заменит, то и хорошо.

----------


## NickGolovko

> Напомните мне навскидку хоть одного троянца за последние лет 5, ворующего конфиденциальные *файлы* (именно защитой файлов от воровства занимается криптограф)?


C теоретических позиций криптограф защищает файлы от чтения, изменения и удаления. Поэтому, скажем, в случае одноразового пинча пользователь может защитить файл со списком паролей (насколько я понимаю, при условии, что контейнер не будет активен).




> P.S. Против GPCode криптограф не поможет - вирус просто зашифрует файлы хранилищ криптографа, и они станут недоступными.


Да - при условии, что версия GPCode распознаёт расширение файлов контейнера.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ananas

> К сожалению, господин Шаров не услышит заданного вопроса


Лишь бы слышал собственные ответы, а еще лучше - думал прежде, чем их давать.


> тенденциозно интерпретирующего информацию, которую дает Доктор


при чем дает еще более тенденциозно, но я бы сказал - косноязычно. Всю новость можно было уместить в одно предложение, нет - целая статья с кучей намеков.

----------


## borka

Ну вот, батарейки заменены. "Продолжаем разговор". (с)  :Smiley: 




> Лишь бы слышал собственные ответы, а еще лучше - думал прежде, чем их давать.


Повторяю: он не слышит.  :Smiley:  Можете написАть письмо в Суппорт Доктора с просьбой передать Ваши слова господину Шарову.  :Smiley: 




> при чем дает еще более тенденциозно, но я бы сказал - косноязычно. Всю новость можно было уместить в одно предложение, нет - целая статья с кучей намеков.


Все Ваши предложения внимательно выслушают Фтрекере Доктора, раздел "WebSite DrWeb.com ". Не хотите ли стать контент-редактором?  :Wink:

----------


## ananas

> Ну вот, батарейки заменены.


Батарейки ни в какое сравнение не идут с гениально-генеральными генераторами провокаций.


> Повторяю: он не слышит... Все Ваши предложения внимательно выслушают...


Я знаю. И вижу результаты на новых коробках. Только мне не хочется там или рядом слушать на одно предложение по сто фанатских истерик.

----------


## pig

ТАМ фанаты не тусуются.

----------


## borka

> Батарейки ни в какое сравнение не идут с гениально-генеральными генераторами провокаций.


Даже боюсь предположить - это о ком речь? 




> Я знаю. И вижу результаты на новых коробках.


Простите, о каких результатах и о каких коробках идет речь?  :Unsure: 




> Только мне не хочется там или рядом слушать на одно предложение по сто фанатских истерик.


Глупости. Создайте приватный репорт - и только сотрудники его смогут увидеть.

----------


## ananas

> Даже боюсь предположить - это о ком речь?


А Вы не бойтесь. Смелее.



> Простите, о каких результатах и о каких коробках идет речь?


"Доктор ВЕБ. Антивирус + Антиспам. Комплексная защита рабочих станций от ..."



> Глупости. Создайте приватный репорт - и только сотрудники его смогут увидеть.


Не хочу, смысла нет. Толку что увидят, если не читают. Или я не с теми сотрудниками общался, да, *pig*? Или принял фанатов за сотрудников? Или наоборот?

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Предлагаю вернуть флейм в конструктивное русло  :Smiley:  Если проанализировать, то весь сыр-бор пошел из-за нестыковки:




> Особенность Atlansys Bastion Pro состоит в хранении информации в специальных файловых контейнерах, доступ к которым осуществляется только при знании соответствующего пароля.


Т.е. мы имеем обычную крипто-систему, которая создает файлы с зашифрованным контентом и не более того, ничего нового и революционного тут нет. Приведенный далее пример с почтовой программой крайне непоказателен, так как если почта стартуе у меня при загрузке системы, то будет глюк.




> Комментируя выход нового коробочного продукта, генеральный директор компании «Доктор Веб» Борис Шаров заявил: «Выпустив Dr.Web Бастион для Windows, мы предложили рынку несколько иной подход к решению проблемы безопасной работы в сети интернет, чем тот, который реализован в существующих решениях класса Internet Security. 
> .....
> По его словам, компания сознательно не предлагает межсетевой экран (firewall) как средство защиты. «Любой межсетевой экран для эффективной работы требует от пользователя определенных знаний по его настройке. Кроме того, он постоянно вступает в диалог с пользователем, что само по себе является серьезной уязвимостью. Средство шифрования, используемое в «Dr.Web Бастион для Windows», защищает информацию, практически не требуя настроек и не беспокоя пользователя различными вопросами.


Вот собственно наш "камень преткновения". Т.е. по идее заявляется, что вместо Firewall для безопасной работы в Инет предлагается криптер. Т.е. спорить о том, как криптер выполняет функции FW смысла нет - он их не выполняет, и это не заявляется. 
А вот само по себе имхо данное заявления мягко говоря абсурдное. Т.е. получается такой принцип - откроем доступ всем и вся на свой компьютер (так как FW нет), хакеры на него залезут, увидят криптер - и помрут со смеху  :Smiley:  
На самом деле утверждающий это человек видимо никогда в жизни не видел троянов, или сам не понял, что заявил ... 
Я поясню мою позицию:
1. Стандартный пинч массу всего тащит из реестра - тут никакой криптер не спасет, эти данные он не защищает. Типовой пример - пароли FAR или пароли Outlook Express
2. Файлы, из которых пинч и его аналоги ворует пароли, разбросаны по диску, и их множество - у каждой программы они свои. Т.е. получается, что с одной стороны юзер некомпетентен для ответа на запросы FW, но точно знает, в каких файлах какое ПО хранит пароли, где они лежат и т.п. Но и тут возникает парадокс - если я работаю с этим ПО, то контейнеры криптера должны быть открыты - и троян без проблем утащит пароли. В результате я должен буду файлы каждой отдельной программы положить в отдельный контейнер, закрыть его отдельно вводимым паролем и делать так - перед запуском программы X открывать контейнер, а сразу после ее завершения - немедленно его закрывать. Только тогда запущенный в произвольный момент времени троян "увидит" минимум файлов. Как быть с автозапускаемыми программами, если их БД лежит в контейнере - загадка (скажем ICQ, почта, разные  мессанджеры ...), да и представить непрерывно водящего пароли юзера я как-то не очень могу
3. GPCode и хулиганские вирусы шифровалкой не остановятся - если я работаю с документами, то контейнер с ними будет открыт и все документы будут испорчены ... если закрыт, то нельзя исключать ситуации, что троян просто будет висеть в памяти и периодически повторять поиск документов - контейнер откроется, документам каюк. Дисккиллеры, понятное дело, убъют данные в любой ситуации, в контейнере они или нет
4. За последние 3-5 лет мне не попадались зловреды, которые сами бы искали и воровали конфиденциальные документы ... а вот если речь идет о Backdoor (а мы помним - FW у нас нет и никто не мешает ему работать), то тогда у злоумышленника есть доступ к пораженному ПК. И если он уже так ему интересен, то он просто дождется момента, пока юзер откроет нужный криптоконтейнер и сопрет или пароли для доступа к нему (кейлеггером), или сами данные.
Вот такие размышления... 

Далее подумаем, когда наибольшая опасность у юзера "огрести" пинча или что-то подобное ? Во время работы в Инет ... а что при этом у него скорее всего будет запущено ? Браузер, ICQ или ее клон (или иные средства мнгновенной коммуникации), скорее всего почта. Т.е. оно или запущено и "висит" за кадром, или запускалось за сеанс работы и криптоконтейнеры открыты. А это означает, что с точки зрения трояна все пароли будут доступны ...

----------


## SDA

Тоже задавался вопросом, как криптор Atlansys Bastion Pro заменит фаервол и вообще выступит защитой, были догадки в русле объяснений Олега, теперь относительно ясно.

----------


## priv8v

Из поста Олега Зайцева можно сделать вывод по поводу того от кого защищает криптограф, но для начала сделаем другой вывод: от кого *не* защищает. Перечислим "некоторых" от кого *не защищает*:

*** от большинства PSW-троянов (пинч сюда входит) - принцип работы пинчеподобных троев известен: находят разными способами файлы с паролями, формируют лог и отсылают его на почту/фтп/гейт злоумышленнику. 
Как пример пара функций пинча: тырит пароли от ТоталКомандера и от КИПа. Тырит из файлов. От тоталкомандера из файла в папке винды, а от квипа из конфига в папке квипа. Квип находит, по-моему, через реестр (не помню уже точно). 
*** от хакера, который просто залез через дыру в системе, или через локалку, или через шару (не важно) - хакер все видит и помирает со смеху (см. внимательнее пост Олега)
***от бекдора (радмин, прорат, ламердеатх и т.д и т.п). без комментариев.
***от файловых вирусов и от вирусов-вандалов (тех, которые просто трут файлы по маскам или просто все какие могут)

***************

Возникает резонный вопрос тогда - "от кого-же все-таки защищает этот криптограф?".

Дабы сказать от себя хоть один аргумент в пользу крипторафа, прокомментирую вот это:



> Напомните мне навскидку хоть одного троянца за последние лет 5, ворующего конфиденциальные *файлы*


видел в нете следующее только за последний год:
1). сорцы троев тырящих файлы на делви и на вб и отправляющие их на почту.
2). сорцы троев на делфи тырящие файлы по маске и пишущие их на сменный носитель (т.е смысл такой - злоумышленник приходит со своей флехой куда-то, тыкает ее в комп, там через авторан запускается трой и пишет на флеху файлы по маске найденные на ПК) 
3). билдеры троев, тырящие ключи вебмани
4). билдеры троев тырящие по маске файлы (в билдере задавать надо маску). 

Итого: если параноидально все криптовать - против этих троев *может быть* еще и поможет.

По-моему криптограф может защитить только некоторые документы в организации (и то степень их защиты оставляет желать лучшего - см. выше от чего плохо защищает).

----------


## borka

> А Вы не бойтесь. Смелее.


Предположил. Осталось проверить предположение.  :Smiley: 




> "Доктор ВЕБ. Антивирус + Антиспам. Комплексная защита рабочих станций от ..."


Нифига не понял...  :Sad:  Какой результат на каких коробках и при чем они здесь...




> Не хочу, смысла нет. Толку что увидят, если не читают.


А! Вы из тех, кто приходит повозмущаться на форумы?  :Wink: 




> Или я не с теми сотрудниками общался, да, *pig*? Или принял фанатов за сотрудников? Или наоборот?


Этого я не знаю.  :Smiley:  Кого и за кого Вы приняли - понятия не имею. Определимся: Я не сотрудник ни ООО "Доктор Веб", ни ЦТП "Доктор Веб", ни тем более фанат.  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

На самом деле криптограф реально защищает только от одного - от потери/кражи/похищения носителя. Т.е. я например забыл где-то свой диск или флешку, или скажем сперли ноутбук/субноут или обычный десктоп. В этом случае данные окажутся недоступны, ибо они зашифрованы. И то, если для расшифровки не применяется аппаратный ключ, то есть лазейки:
1. в виде разных кейлоггеров, которые предварительно могут быть предварительно подсунуты пользователю, если идет целевая охота за его данными
2. Метод "терморектального криптоанализа" как известно работает на много порядков быстрее квантового компьютера и как правило секунд эдак за 30-60 позволяет расшифровать данные на криптодиске в случае, если идет силовой захват носителя информации вместе с юзером
Но это если информация столь ценна, что за ней идет целевая охота ... а если брать обычного юзера, то надобность в криптосистеме для него весьма сомнительна. То, что ценно (его логины и пароли) оно как показано выше не убережет, а вероятность наличия у него на ПК какой-то конфиденциальной информации достаточно мала. Плюс в случае повреждения крипто-контейнера (например глюк в шифровалке или сбой ПК ...) данные пользователя скорее всего будут успешно и необратимо похоронены, так как регулярные бекапы юзер делать не будет ...

----------


## borka

> Предлагаю вернуть флейм в конструктивное русло


 :Wink: 




> Вот собственно наш "камень преткновения". Т.е. по идее заявляется, что вместо Firewall для безопасной работы в Инет предлагается криптер. Т.е. спорить о том, как криптер выполняет функции FW смысла нет - он их не выполняет, и это не заявляется.


Ну слава богу!  :Smiley: 




> А вот само по себе имхо данное заявления мягко говоря абсурдное. Т.е. получается такой принцип - откроем доступ всем и вся на свой компьютер (так как FW нет), хакеры на него залезут, увидят криптер - и помрут со смеху


Что, где-то написано, что "откроем доступ всем и вся на свой компьютер"?  :Smiley:  Опять же "FW нет" - это "нет файерволла Dr.Web", не более.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Что, где-то написано, что "откроем доступ всем и вся на свой компьютер"?  Опять же "FW нет" - это "нет файерволла Dr.Web", не более.


Так вот в том то и весь сыр-бор, цитата:



> ... По его словам, компания сознательно не предлагает межсетевой экран (firewall) как средство защиты ...


Вот в чем дело - т.е. по сути делается концептуальное заявление о ненужности Firewall и объясняется далее, чем он плох и почему ненужен. Если бы этого этого не было, не было бы и этого обсуждения ... - что мешает выпустить комплект из нескольких родственных продуктов, например антивирус + бекап, или антивирус + шифровалка

----------


## pig

Написано, если честно, и в самом деле как-то... многозначно. Чувствуется, что не Валера излагал.

----------


## borka

> Вот в чем дело - т.е. по сути делается концептуальное заявление о ненужности Firewall и объясняется далее, чем он плох и почему ненужен.


То есть "не предлагаем" == "не нужен"?  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 54 секунды*




> Чувствуется, что не Валера излагал.


Это не его парафия.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

У меня с пониманием прочитанного всё в порядке, что доказано, в том числе, успешно сданным мной психотехническим экзаменом который это проверяет (как один из параметров). И я могу сказать, что из процитированного Олегом совершенно явно и неоднозначно можно понять следующее. Компания ДрВеб считает что криптозащита справляется с вопросом защиты данных при работе в сети Интернет лучше чем Firewall, и может быть использована вместо него.

----------


## XP user

@ *borka*:

То, что один продукт предлагается будто *взамен другого* мне даже как иностранец из русского текста понятно; причём объясняется ещё *почему* это так делается. 

В статье ссылается явно на недостаток ВСЕХ ФАЙРВОЛОВ (= степень взаимодействия с юзером, что считается серьёзной уязвимостью), и сразу же делается заявление о том, что с криптографом нет такого риска. Кем надо быть, чтобы после такого убедительного фонтана красноречия НЕ убрать файрвол?  :Wink: 



> *давая взамен* куда более простое и не требующее глубоких знаний средство - криптограф.


Оговорка о том, что надо бы по крайне мере оставить встроенный файрвол Видны (не требует такого взаимодействия) НЕ ДЕЛАЕТСЯ. В этом как раз глупость и двусмысленность!

P.S.: Даже если Отдел Маркетинга это не имел в виду, Он здесь допустил 2 грубых ошибки:
* дезинформация о фактах в области безопасности, 
* НЕэффективная фразировка в рекламе.

Paul

----------


## DVi

Спасибо, *Зайцев Олег*, *Geser*, *p2u*, *ananas*.
Надеюсь, после Ваших высказываний Борис возьмет свои слова обратно



> Поводя черту.  После прочтения оригинала новости вопросы "какую функцию файерволла заменяет криптограф" может возникнуть у несведущего человека (к таковым Вы не относитесь) либо у человека, тенденциозно интерпретирующего информацию, которую дает Доктор (к Вам это относится в полной мере).

----------


## borka

> Спасибо, *Зайцев Олег*, *Geser*, *p2u*, *ananas*.
> Надеюсь, после Ваших высказываний Борис возьмет свои слова обратно





> Т.е. спорить о том, как криптер выполняет функции FW смысла нет - он их не выполняет, и это не заявляется.


 :Smiley: 
Слова-то взять я могу, но мнения своего менять не собираюсь: Вы - человек, который тенденциозно интерпретирует любую информацию, которую дает Доктор. Вне зависимости от того, надо это или не надо. Не только по этому конкретному треду, а по совокупности.

----------


## DVi

borka, разбирайте, пожалуйста, каждый конкретный мой комментарий по отдельности, а уже затем складывайте в общую картину. А не наоборот. Ибо в каждом нашем с Вами споре я даю объективные аргументы, но вынужден повторять их по несколько раз, и в конце концов Вы с ними соглашаетесь - но лишь после того, когда эти же самые аргументы приводят Вам посторонние люди. 

Иными словами, не мои комментарии тенденциозны (словарь, словарь2), а Ваше отношение к этим комментариям. Именно это и называется "фанатизмом" (словарь), хотите Вы с этим определением мириться или нет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

Модераторам: возможно, имеет смысл выяснение отношений *DVi* v *borka* вынести в оффтопик.




> borka, разбирайте, пожалуйста, каждый конкретный мой комментарий по отдельности, а уже затем складывайте в общую картину. А не наоборот.


Именно так и делаю.  :Smiley:  Разобрав каждый конкретный случай по отдельности, сделал именно такой вывод.




> Ибо в каждом нашем с Вами споре я даю объективные аргументы, но вынужден повторять их по несколько раз, и в конце концов Вы с ними соглашаетесь - но лишь после того, когда эти же самые аргументы приводят Вам посторонние люди.


"Объективные аргументы" - в Вашем понимании - это попытка объяснить всем, что Доктор Веб - это отстой, и все, что делает Доктор Веб, - это полная фигня. И как Вы себе представляете мое согласие с этим?  :Smiley:  




> Иными словами, не мои комментарии тенденциозны (словарь, словарь2), а Ваше отношение к этим комментариям. Именно это и называется "фанатизмом" (словарь), хотите Вы с этим определением мириться или нет.


К сожалению, Вы также не хотите мириться с тем фактом, что Вы не менее фанатично унижаете другого вендора, выискивая явные и неявные недочеты в его работе и обливая грязью.  :Smiley:  Если бы Вы знали, сколько *у меня* замечаний к Доктору!  :Smiley: 
Но безусловно, *в таком аспекте* мое отношение к тому, что Вы делаете - систематически "опускаете" Доктора - также является фанатичным. Мой фанатизм против Вашего. Не более. На самом деле, я считаю неэтичным тот факт, когда сотрудник одного из вендоров регулярно представляет в нелицеприятном свете другого вендора, заранее зная, что его представителей здесь нет, и никто не возразит.
В этом и видится мною тенденциозность Ваших комментариев и подачи информации. Не будь Вы представителем ЛК - не было бы и разговоров.  :Smiley:  Скажу честно - возможно, я даже не обратил бы на это никакого внимания.  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Я думаю достаточно выяснять отношения. Тема закрыта.

----------


## DVi

По истечении года все разночтения устранены и текст описания теперь однозначно утверждает

Теперь тема действительно закрыта.

----------

